# Male, black+tan german shepherd FOUND



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners

I have been told his owners moved abroad so they sold him on, however, the new owners never updated his micro chip information - if you know someone who has lost their GSD Please pm/reply.

He was said to have been hit by a train, although dispite that he survived


----------

